# Riding Boots



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

I know this may be a stupid question but how do you tie your riding boots? Mine boots are really bad. When I tie them in a bow not once, they come undone. And when I double tie them, it either comes undone again or just looks super ugly. :-( Does anyone have some tips? Thanks!!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

A surguns knot. 
1) When you are going to do the first tie, cross the lace under once more than usual it will hold the knot.
2) Tie your regular bow and do a double knot!


----------

